# advice on Endecto drops



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

hi all i have 5 rats, 2 pigs and a rabbit, i noticed the other day my one rat bobby has gone bald on back end and was adviced to buy Endecto drops (Liquid against lice, mites and worms) by DAC for Racing Pigeon for my rats which i have awating delivery, the person who used it was adviced by a vet. any ways my question is would this be safe to use on my pigs and rabbit. im going to treat them all even though theres no sign of mites ect as a precaustion, much need advice please x x 
thanks Hayley xxx 
ps sorry if not in right place feel free to move it x x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Hayleigh you might be best reposting this in the rodent section as not so many people check here.

I havent heard of the product your refering to and dont know its active ingrediants. 

Personally for guinea pigs I would use Xeno 50 and for rabbits Advantage, as these are tried and tested with no adverse effects. Xeno 50 is fine for rabbits but if you have large buns I'm not sure its cost effective. 

Bear in mind all the doesages are weight based so you will need to weigh them all quite acuratly first.


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks will do now xx


----------

